# Canon EOS SLR lens with DSLR



## PepnFluff (Mar 12, 2011)

So I've just purchased my first DLSR :biggrin: a Canon EOS 1000d, I'm getting the 18-55mm lens with it but was having a look on the net and apparently you can use any of the lens that fit the SLR EOS with EF (what does that mean?) and they're compatible with the DSLR EOS? 

I've found what appears to be a good deal for a 75-300mm and 35-135mm lens http://www.trademe.co.nz/Electronics-photography/Film-cameras/35mm-SLR/auction-360960273.htm 

Just wanting to hear what you pros have to say about this? Am hoping they're compatible as If I can get this for it's current price it would be a huge bargain!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 13, 2011)

They would be compatible, however I don't think you'd be able to use your DSLR's autofocus.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 13, 2011)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> apparently you can use any of the lens that fit the SLR EOS with EF (what does that mean?) and they're compatible with the DSLR EOS?


I'm much more familiar with Nikon than Canon, so the various codes aren't familiar to me. The basics of lenses remain the same, though. 

From what I can find, "EF" is Canon's code for their current lens mount, and was introduced with the EOS series cameras in 1987. The EF mount replaced the earlier FD mount - FD lenses are not compatible with EOS cameras. Essentially, "EOS" and "EF" are equivalent - all EOS cameras use EF lenses, and EF lenses fit EOS cameras. EF lenses are autofocus lenses fitting the EF mount with focus motors in the lens (like Nikon's "AF-S").

"EF-S" lenses are optimized for APS format sensors, which are commonly used on consumer DSLR's (EF-S is the equivalent of Nikon's "AF-D") - you can use any EF lens on any EOS digital SLR, but if you use EF-S lenses on film cameras or full-format-sensor DSLR's, the pictures will be "vignetted" (dark at the corners) because the lens won't cover the full size of the frame or sensor. 

Ken Rockwell has a number of pages on lenses for Canon cameras.


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone, I think I still might buy them, even just to have a play around with as it seems a very good deal.

Ahhhh thank you for explaining that Mike, I'm now having a look round Kens website and it seems like a great resource! Thanks again, it's great having camera pros amongst us


----------

